# Problem with Miller Lite



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Guys, I heard a rumor today that Miller Lite gave peta either 22 million or 2.2 million. I don't have a very good source, so can anybody verify this.
If thats the case my taste buds will be changing in a hurry.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Miller sucks anyway, just another reason to stay away from it.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

> Miller sucks anyway


From Nodak Rules:


> Please keep your language clean and decent. This include personal inflammatory language as well as obscenities.


That seems like some obscene language to me!

8)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

How many times have we heard this company or that company has donated money to PETA and it turns out to be toally false. When you "hear" something you should list your source of information so it can be evaluated.

That being said, I think Miller Lite is one of the best tasting light beers. I wish they would bring back some better comercials, though.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think is is less filling. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Miller sucks anyway, just another reason to stay away from it.


Site Ban??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

franchinatersss said:


> > Miller sucks anyway
> 
> 
> From Nodak Rules:
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

"Life goes on, even if someone drinks miller." 
That is the bar motto where I come from. I'm sorry you fill yourselves with that...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard something about them supporting an anti gun organization, i highly doubt the PETA thing though. I had a few miller lites tonight :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't have a link that is why i'm asking. I was basically bar talk. Thats why i said I don't have a good source. I can't find anything online and nobody else has heard about it on here, so it's probably false.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm a die hard Miller drinker but would always get razzed by a buddy because of their previous spendings on things like this. My buddy only drank Mich Golden because one time some years ago they supported some hunting show or something like that.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

sodakhunter13 said:


> Miller sucks anyway, just another reason to stay away from it.


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Chaws said:


> I'm a die hard Miller drinker but would always get razzed by a buddy because of their previous spendings on things like this. My buddy only drank Mich Golden because one time some years ago they supported some hunting show or something like that.


I only drink Hamms because they have outdoor scenes on the cans


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Schmidt????


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

the true king of beers


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ick...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

...he's got a good point.

My progression of beers has went Schmidt.....Old Milwaukee Light.....and now on to Miller Lite.

But any day I can have either of the 3 is a day that should be celebrated by all. Maybe you disagree, but I definately like to celebrate those days.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

omegax said:


> Chaws said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a die hard Miller drinker but would always get razzed by a buddy because of their previous spendings on things like this. My buddy only drank Mich Golden because one time some years ago they supported some hunting show or something like that.
> ...


Yeah I agree great beer along with gleuk and natty ice!!!! But hamms is always great!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

natty light! best beer for the buck!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Maybe its because Miller Brewing folded under to PETA's pressure to serve veggie dogs at Miller Park in Milwaukee,

or to stop sponsoring a chicken flying contest in Wisconsin,

or at cock fighting in Guam,

or that they openly advertise and give sponsor $$ to a S&M rally in Nancy Pelosi's district in California,,,,

gotta love that last one!!!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Seems odd that Miller would alienate such a large portion of consumers by giving money to an organization like PETA. If money was given to PETA I would expect the same amount to be given to sportsman's groups.


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

papapete said:


> I don't have a link that is why i'm asking. I was basically bar talk. Thats why i said I don't have a good source.


wow from this i belive you. :roll: bar talk is the best for "real" info.  i think it was in the INQUIRER also :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Better than Ex-Lax










Or the ever popular...










But if I only had some brains!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I did find this from 4 years ago:

http://www.peta.org/mc/NewsItem.asp?id=3958


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Not defending MILLER or anything really not my brand. We have to remember they are a big sponser of Pheasants forever as well. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The one and only.










I like beer that tastes like beer.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well throwing farm chickens and donating 22million to anti-hunting are 2 very different things, where is the article on that. I can give a rip that the stopped sponsoring a chicken flying contest, show me the article where the donate all this money.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Greeny I think you've "donated" close to 22 million to Miller..

:lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Probably. I just want to read this article, that probably doesnt exist. Im not strongly defending Miller, but I think its ones own choice to drink what they want, I never give people crap for drinking bud light or budweiser. You can tell people are typing all kinds of stuff nowadays, we need hunting season to start and thankfully it will soon. And I will continue to drink Miller Lite. :beer: Just maybe not until this weekend.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Just don't do it with your pinky sticking out and you should be fine.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

cgreeny said:


> Well throwing farm chickens and donating 22million to anti-hunting are 2 very different things, where is the article on that. I can give a rip that the stopped sponsoring a chicken flying contest, show me the article where the donate all this money.


Just showing that it's the only public release of Miller's affiliation to PETA.

I know some guys who say the same things about Coors. They call it "Peta beer" although there's no documentation on their donations either.

If I believed everything I heard at a bar.............there'd be no such thing as ugly women.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

This thread turned into a college frat party table talk...everyone tells everyone what kind of beer they drink and "oooh man i can drink like 20 of them every night."

haha, just thought i'd add that in.

:beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > Well throwing farm chickens and donating 22million to anti-hunting are 2 very different things, where is the article on that. I can give a rip that the stopped sponsoring a chicken flying contest, show me the article where the donate all this money.
> ...


Ahhh, this throws me back to when we first met many moons ago and I had to wake your Butt up to go hunting AFTER I had driven 800 miles overnight!

"Ah McLintock. Swell party. Where's the whiskey!"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

zettler said:


> "Ah McLintock. Swell party. Where's the whiskey!"


Now that was a great J.W. movie!


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

whats wrong with PETA anyway? I am a proud member of People Eating Tasty Animals....

Edit: On a side note, last spring there was a varmint hunting competition here. 2 man teams, certain points for different types of animals. Although I did not participate, I did assist a guy in faxing a copy of the announcement to PETA headquarters asking for a monetary donation to the prize pool. Never did get a response...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

NOW THAT IS A FUNNY STORY RIGHT THERE. :rollin:


----------

